# The new Ruger LC9 9mm Luger



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you think????

http://www.ruger.com/products/lc9/models.html



> Introducing the LC9™, a lightweight, compact 9mm pistol for discreet carry by law abiding citizens, or a full-power, no-compromise backup for off-duty law enforcement officers. This highly requested pistol was developed through Ruger's Voice of the Customer program and incorporates the features and rugged reliability desired by Ruger customers.
> 
> "On the heels of the overwhelming and on-going success of the LCP®, customers repeatedly requested a lightweight, compact 9mm pistol. Frankly, they wanted an LCP chambered in 9mm" said Ruger CEO Michael Fifer. "Delivering an American-made, compact 9mm that provides the same legendary Ruger reliability as the award-winning LCP, LCR® and SR9® became our focus. Meeting customer expectations is our goal and key to Ruger's continuing success," Fifer continued.
> 
> The LC9 is a double-action-only, hammer-fired, locked-breech pistol with a smooth trigger pull. Control and confident handling of the Ruger LC9 are accomplished through reduced recoil and aggressive frame checkering for a positive grip in all conditions. The Ruger LC9 features smooth "melted" edges for ease of holstering, carrying and drawing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that it will make a good personal protection gun. Rugers semi-auto's have never been noted for accuracy IMO but they are very reliable. I've had a p-89 for a lotof years that has digested all sorts of ammo, reloads and factory. I can only remember two FTF's and they came after an idiot dropped a magazine on the concrete and messed up the feed lips.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> What do you think????


I think it's CUTE! LOL, looks like a lot of guns to come before it: Keltec PM9, Taurus 709, even their own LCP. But, so many great things have come from the ideas of good things before them. We'll see what the price tag is when they start shipping in a few weeks.


----------

